# Dù có nhiều màu tóc nhuộm thì mái tóc đen dài vẫn là "vũ khí gây thương nhớ" của phái đẹp



## vietmom (30/6/18)

Đôi khi, giữa một rừng người có nhiều phong cách thì mái tóc mang sắc thái tự nhiên và khỏe mạnh sẽ là điểm tạo dấu ấn cho bạn đấy.

Dịu dàng và nữ tính là những gì bạn có thể cảm nhận ngay được từ kiểu tóc truyền thống này. Không quá màu mè, không cầu kỳ nhưng lại thích hợp với hầu hết các dạng khuôn mặt khác nhau, chính vì lẽ đó đây là kiểu tóc luôn được các nàng ưu ái hết mực. Đôi khi chính sự giản đơn lại là nguồn gốc làm nên cái đẹp.
















Màu tóc đen nguyên sơ đâu có nghĩa là đơn điệu và nhàm chán, ngắm nhìn các cô nàng trung thành với mái tóc đen này bạn sẽ hiểu tại sao kiểu tóc đơn giản thuần khiết này lại được yêu thích đến thế, chính bởi sự đa dạng trong phong cách kết hợp và chưa bao giờ kém phần sang trọng. Trước vô vàn những xu hướng màu nhuộm cứ đua nhau nổi lên thì mái tóc đen đơn thuần nhẹ nhàng mới là nét đẹp mà các nàng luôn tìm kiếm. 










Không thể phủ nhận rằng tóc màu có thể làm da sáng hơn, tạo phong cách khác biệt. Tuy nhiên, tóc màu lại chưa chắc phù hợp với làn da của phái đẹp châu Á. Bởi những tông màu thời thượng như xanh, tím, hồng, xám khói… thích hợp hơn với nước da trắng sáng. Trong khi đó, tóc đen lại thân thiện, dễ chịu với làn da, màu tóc đen với phái đẹp Việt chính là màu tóc nguyên sơ nhất mà chẳng chút cầu kỳ mà vẫn đẹp ấn tượng.










Chưa cần những cách tạo kiểu cầu kỳ sang trọng nào khác, chỉ đơn thuần với mái tóc thẳng dù ngắn hay dài, suôn mượt hay hơi rối nhẹ một chút thì chính gam màu đen nguyên gốc tưởng như đơn giản, mờ nhạt ấy lại chứa đựng sự phá cách, sang chảnh phảng phất nét bí ẩn khiến ai ngắm nhìn cũng muốn khám phá sự ẩn sâu trong tính cách của các nàng.



















Phong cách của một cô nàng "tắc kè" với màu tóc đặc biệt và nổi bật thật đấy nhưng vẫn không thể sánh bằng nét đẹp chân thật và hoàn toàn tự nhiên, và mái tóc là điều đầu tiên bạn có thể nhận ra. Đôi khi, giữa một rừng người có nhiều phong cách, sự nổi trội về trang phục hay kiểu tóc thì mái tóc mang sắc thái tự nhiên và khỏe mạnh sẽ là điểm tạo dấu ấn cho bạn đấy. 

Nếu đã chán những mái tóc thẳng tự nhiên thì mái tóc dài xoăn xoăn vô cùng nhẹ nhàng, đơn giản nhưng không kém phần thanh lịch sẽ là ý tưởng tuyệt với dành cho những nàng tóc đen muốn làm mới vẻ ngoài và nhan sắc của mình.




















Nói đến đây rồi, nếu các nàng còn thấy tóc đen đơn điệu thì xin thưa vẫn là màu tóc nguyên bản ấy nhưng với đủ các cách tạo kiểu cầu kỳ, từ điệu đà đến cá tính dưới đây, ai còn bảo tóc đen mờ nhạt thì xem lại ngay đi nhé. 

























_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

